

Noam Chomsky on the Roots of American Racism - rouma7
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com//2015/03/18/noam-chomsky-on-the-roots-of-american-racism/

======
rouma7
one of the paragraphs that really struck me was regarding the founding
fathers' awareness of the moral reprehensibility of american slavery:

> Some of the slave-owners, like Jefferson, appreciated the moral turpitude on
> which the economy relied. But he feared the liberation of slaves, who have
> “ten thousand recollections” of the crimes to which they were subjected.
> Fears that the victims might rise up and take revenge are deeply rooted in
> American culture, with reverberations to the present.

